# locations to get a job



## proba

The most popular locations to get a job are London, Dublin and Birmingham
I need translation for this sentence in  Czech language. Can somebody help me?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The intended meaning of "most popular locations to get a job" is not clear. Do you mean these are the three cities where most people *try to get* a job (look for a job), or where they *succeed in finding* a job?


----------



## proba

Ok, phrase for translation: (...)* locations to get a job are*
Meaning of the phrase is that most people try to get a job in these locations.


----------



## ilocas2

Města, ve kterých lidé nejčastěji hledají práci, jsou ...


----------

